# REmoving glued parts safely



## mik_orK_moon (Jun 20, 2012)

I want to remove a few arms from some ork boyz to convert to shootas. The models are entirely plastic. Any recommendations to preserve the parts and do the job safely?:so_happy:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

If you used super glue then soak them in IPA, paint will come off but the glue will be weakened as well. A gentle turning of the arm should break the glue. Super glue is quite strong when you try to pull apart but quite weak when you shear or slide the parts. A bit like breaking apart two magnets.

If you use plastic cement it is a different kettle of fish. Plastic cement bonds by melting a small bit of each part and they bond when they solidify. The only way to get them apart is you have a strong bond is to cut them. 

The bonded part of the plastic will be slightly weaker than the two parts "usually" so in the first instance try a gentle to firm twist and see if it is weak at all. Sometimes the bond will come apart, however be very careful as the parts will break at the weakest point which may not be the join.

A safer option is to get a length of cotton and use it like a saw. Start in the join, for example in the arm pit if it is an arm you are removing and the saw back and forth quite quick. The cotton should cut along the join and not deviate from the glued line. You need to do it quite quickly and DO NOT STOP cutting. The cut is done by generating heat and melting the plastic so if you stop the cotton will be melted into the plastic.

Hope this works for you, I have done it numerous times with good success.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Another good tip for super glue is to rapidly cool and heat it. Put the minis in the freezer, leave them for an hour or more then take them out and drop them straight into very hot water. Lift them out and give them a test twist, they should start to come apart quite easily, if not. rinse and repeat.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

buy a razor saw, a good one with about 52 teeth per inch and a superfine blade, it will cut through quick and clean with very little loss of material, plus you have a useful tool for other projects in the future.


----------

